# Book Launch! Gambian Pouched Rat - An Exotic Keepers Guide



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a book out called Gambian Pouched Rat - An Exotic Keepers Guide

If anyone is interested in taking a look direct its at : Gambian Pouched Rat - An Exotic Keepers Guide | By Caroline Lawson | Category: Pets | Blurb

If you get a copy, thankyou for your support and I hope you like it! :flrt:










_*One of the only, if not THE only book available about Gambian Pouched Rats - this book was written by a UK based keeper/ breeder and is a complete care guide covering subjects such as Natural History, Feeding, Housing, Handling and Breeding Gambian Pouched Rats.*_ 

If you are looking for a pup by the way - I recommend Debonaire Exotics and a copy of this book is given with any Gambian bought from those guys :notworthy:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

The book looks fantastic!! :no1::no1: It will be a wonderful resource for everybody interested in these wonderful creatures.

Heather.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankyou :2thumb:

Answered a couple of pm's but if you don't get a reply please try again, I think i deleted one by accident :blush: :whip:


----------

